# Read and tell me what is wrong with this!!!



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok my zipcode is 08723 so you can check for yourself.....here is the weather forcast.....


Thursday, Mar 15 High: 71°F 
Friday, Mar 16 Snow and sleet High: 38 °F


HOW CAN IT BE 71 ON THURSDAY AND 38 ON FRIDAY.....Its not like a 5 degree drop, thats over 30 degrees......NUTS


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Well yesterday morning i left the house in a sleeveless shirt to go work. It was beautiful out. maybe 65* or so out. Bye 3pm i was freezing cause it had dropped to about 40* or so and it was cloudy. Last night we got some snow flakes and sleet. it was about 25* or so. The day before that we set a record high of 73*.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its gonna get *messy *today


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea really sloppy day ahead. March is like that with the big temperature drops, thats just how this month is.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Great.....sold 1 jeep, took dump off the road for the season, started spring clean-ups....I should have #@&^%ing done this in January. I hope it melts faster than it falls, for my sake that is.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Mow It All;384297 said:


> Ok my zipcode is 08723 so you can check for yourself.....here is the weather forcast.....
> 
> Thursday, Mar 15 High: 71°F
> Friday, Mar 16 Snow and sleet High: 38 °F
> ...


 Hey Mow,

I don't know how March and April is down in N.J? Here in Mass I have seen snow in early May! Although it is rare. I remember in the late 80's I was framing a house and we got a surprise 10 to 20 inch snow storm on April 28th. It was unreal! I think it all melted in a few days, but it sure was a mess for those few days?

Mak.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Tuesday we set a record of 66 degrees, last night it got down to 5 degrees and then it dumped 4" of fresh snow today. At least I made a couple bucks today...payup 

Buck


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

12-18 inches tonite NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, B.S. gonna warm up next week though


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Read & tell ME whats Wrong w/This?*

All We here is CLOBAL WARMING I live in MAINE where is this GLOBAL Warming? as were in a Deep Freeze here! here We are in the second week of April & exspect SNOW this comming week END! & we haven*t seen the SUN for Days Now WEIRD?? ---OleTower--


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like a normal day here in Missouri.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

80 on Tuesday 30 on wed. over 2 feet of snow by Sunday global what


----------

